# Looking to host.



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2019)

My lifestyle circumstances have changed again, and now I mostly have my mornings free 7 days a week and I don't have any other roleplaying games that I'm running or playing in.

Game ideas:

I've developed a proprietary fantasy world. I'd be more than willing to run a D&D 5e game in that world.

The world is strange place were people from all over have contradictory religious traditions and beliefs and yet in spite of the priests of those religions are often able to perform miracles (ie. Magic). 

While there are sorcerers and bards with magical talents are fairly common.

Wizards are often shunned and feared and practice in secret. The reason for this is there was an incident 500 years the past where a powerful Arch Wizard suddenly gained god like powers that reshaped the world. One of the lasting impacts of the incident is that Elves suddenly appeared. 

One of the twists here is that Elves are the youngest race to appear, even though they are as long lived as they are in other settings. Many of those original elves are still alive. Many people think the elves are downright evil servants of the dark one, and as a result Elves often live very far away from other civilizations.

Because of this incident much of the history of before was subsequently lost and there are ruins of old civilizations scattered around the world where people.

This setting was created with the specific mechanics of 5e in mind. In 5e every single class in the game has at least one archetype that utilizes some form of magic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2019)

Game Idea 2: Star Wars

I've tried running Star Wars before. If I run Star Wars I will run the FFG Star Wars system. The game will be Edge of the Empire only. That means nobody is a member of the Rebel Alliance, while you might be force sensitive there probably is not anyone around to show you the ropes.

Don't worry if you don't know the system, the character creation process is best done as a group.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2019)

Game idea 3: I feel like also hosting a Fate/ series game, probably something based on the Moon Cell grail war from the Fate/Extra timeline. I could run it a couple different ways. I could run it as a custom Genesys system RPG game, probably the best system devised so far that can represent mages with human like characteristics and magical powers along with powerful Mythic heroes at the same time. The Genesys system is based on the Star Wars RPG but made more generic and moldable.

Otherwise I would run it as an open Play by post game.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm interested.  Running to work now though, will comment more later


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 12, 2019)

K, little longer with my thoughts.  Generally I'm good with any of the suggestions you have, so whatever you/other players are most interested in.

I only have _very little_ 5e experience, from one of CTK's startup games.  But I can swing it.  The only Star Wars experience I have is from  your previous thread (or is it a different system?).  And I wouldn't have any Genesys experience.  But I'm old enough that I can probably hang in any given system well enough to have fun.

Or I'll just roll up a 2e AD&D character and act confused if that doesn't fit in to whatever's being played


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't even think ffg star wars existed yet when started it last time. The downside of the Star Wars license is that the RPG materials cant be released in PDF form legally because of Electronic Arts' exclusive rights to make Star Wars electronic games, and a PDF copy of a Roleplaying game supplement technically counts, so any PDF copies you find are technically home made and technically pirated.

Genesys on the other hand uses the same system but with the Star Wars specific stuff ripped out, leaving versatile game that lends itself narrative storytelling.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 12, 2019)

In my experience having materials isn't a huge stopping point.  If you can make basic creation rules that's generally good enough to have a fun time (I'm not imaging that I'll make ultra-streamlined character builds).

Worst case I can go buy something, though that will make recruiting players go from "hard" to "basically impossible."


----------



## Island (Feb 12, 2019)

strongarm85 said:


> I don't even think ffg star wars existed yet when started it last time. The downside of the Star Wars license is that the RPG materials cant be released in PDF form legally because of Electronic Arts' exclusive rights to make Star Wars electronic games, and a PDF copy of a Roleplaying game supplement technically counts, so any PDF copies you find are technically home made and technically pirated.
> 
> Genesys on the other hand uses the same system but with the Star Wars specific stuff ripped out, leaving versatile game that lends itself narrative storytelling.


If you're not attached to SW specifically, there's always Stars Without Number or Traveller.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2019)

The good news about Star Wars is that it's pretty easy to run with low numbers of players characters all, and combat is usually fast and often avoidable, and probably preferred since you don't get xp from killing monsters.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 12, 2019)

strongarm85 said:


> probably preferred since you don't get xp from killing monsters.


What about from younglings?


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2019)

That's different you get xp for character defining moments and events that.push the story forward.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2019)

strongarm85 said:


> The good news about Star Wars is that it's pretty easy to run with low numbers of players characters all, and combat is usually fast and often avoidable, and probably preferred since you don't get xp from killing monsters.


Is it this version of starwars?


*Spoiler*: __ 








Or is it this version?
In terms of story.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2019)

The game is going to be what the players make it. I provide the framework for the story but how things progress is up to you.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 14, 2019)

This sounds interesting. Never played RPGs online, though. How does it work? It's non-real time since it's a forum?

I'm fairly new to RPGs in general but I played a DnD 5e campaign recently so I'm not totally clueless. The other systems are new to me but I could learn them I think.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 14, 2019)

It can be real time if you use a service like Google hangouts or roll20 to do it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 14, 2019)

Well I have a lot of free time lately so I might play depending on when you guys wanna do it.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Feb 14, 2019)

OH, I've always wanted to try playing D&D...and BDSM!! 
can I join!?!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 14, 2019)

I wouldn't recommend you let the guy above join, he's a known troll who just ruined a mafia game on purpose. Also hes probably someone's alt.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 14, 2019)

I haven't played a D&D game for ages so I'm up for it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm still looking to run but we've been s bit short staffed at work lately. My schedule moved forward by an hour and a half, and I've been picking up extra hours. Should settle out again by April.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 15, 2019)

Interesting ideas they sound good.


----------

